# Boiled peanuts



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 9, 2011)

any of you guys use your turkey fryers for this? If so, how do you do it? What do you put in it? Type of peanuts, etc.

Never done it, love boiled peanuts and want to try it. 

If not, other alternative cooking methods and times appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 9, 2011)

Just get some geen peanuts, fill the fryer about 1/2 or more full of water,add plenty of salt,and have at it!


----------



## Randito06 (Jan 9, 2011)

You're a bit late for this year.  The best one coincide with football season getting started good.  You need green peanuts.  You can get them from Publix or order them from Hardy Farms.  There are many recipes if you google "Boiled Peanuts".  A regular turkey fryer should hold about half a bushel, water and salt.  I like making mine with chicken stock.  I also like substituting Tony Chachere's(sp?) for regular salt.


----------



## donald-f (Jan 9, 2011)

With a turkey fryer boil the peanuts till they are tender in plain water ( no salt ) when they are done remove heat and add 1 lb of salt to 10 lbs of peanuts. allow them to cool and set in salty water 12 hours. Reheat and they are ready to eat.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 9, 2011)

yep thats about it salt to taste and let rest in the water they will get more salt in them as they cool but that has to be learned


----------



## GMORE (Jan 9, 2011)

The turkey fryer will work just fine.  A third vote here for green peanuts.  Fill up the pot about half way and maybe a little more.  Then fill with water about 3/4 full.  The peanuts will float with the water, so I just press down the peanuts with my hands to make sure the water at comes up my forearm a bit.  If you need a salt measurement to start with, then keep track of how much water you added, and add about 10 oz of salt per gallon of water.  Boil until tender.  Once tender you can check for saltiness and add more (maybe alot more) to your taste.  Once you boil one pot you will know how much peanuts, water, and salt to add without any measurements.  Be sure to let the peanuts sit a while in the water after boiling to let the peanuts reabsorb the juice.  They will be kinda dry if you pull one right from the boiling pot.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 9, 2011)

We sold them for over 20yrs outside of Cleveland going toward Helen at our roadside stand.... Also used to sell them at the infield of the racetrack in Atlanta for the Nascar races and traveled all over to festivals. IMO leave the green peanuts alone, a vast majority of folks we talked with didn't like green boiled peanuts. I know some do and that's fine.............. But if it were me I'd go with regular peanuts add salt and boil the snot out of them for 10-12 hours. Only source of income my father had when we were in highschool. We still do some from time to time for events and what not, but on a large scale. We have got a 4 ft wide by 4 ft wide by 4ft tall stainless steel pot that we cook them in and you can cook 6 or so 50lb sacks at a time. Man those were some good times.......


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 9, 2011)

am I the only one that puts crab boil in my water


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 10, 2011)

pop pop jones said:


> am I the only one that puts crab boil in my water


No , my son does it with crab boil also. He uses raw peanuts from Food Lion.


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 10, 2011)

I did a pot last night for the family.I went to ingles and got a 5 lb bag of raw peanuts and added 2 cups of salt 1 cup of tony sacheries(spelling) and 1lb of fat back.I cover with water and boil till done,mine took about 9 hr to cook but I also let them sit overnight in the juice.This seems to help them soak up more of the juice and gives them more flavor.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a buddy that uses the crockpot for boiled p-nuts and puts season all salt in w/em...


----------



## cjones (Jan 10, 2011)

We moved to GA last year.  My wife loves boiled peanuts, but they always seem bland to me.  I saw someone ask about a crab boil seasoning.  Is there anything else that people have used to add some extra flavor to them?  Seems like some spicy heat would be good on them - and I'm definitely not a "make it so hot you can't eat it" kind of person, either.  Any ideas?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 10, 2011)

pop pop jones said:


> am I the only one that puts crab boil in my water



Nope, i but it in mine as well as a lot of Tony!!!!


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 10, 2011)

cjones said:


> We moved to GA last year.  My wife loves boiled peanuts, but they always seem bland to me.  I saw someone ask about a crab boil seasoning.  Is there anything else that people have used to add some extra flavor to them?  Seems like some spicy heat would be good on them - and I'm definitely not a "make it so hot you can't eat it" kind of person, either.  Any ideas?



If you'll boil them in a LOT of salt, use the liquid crab boil, and add some red pepper, you will have some really good tasting peanuts, you will only get the heat if you pour the water inside the shell into your mouth while eating.

I go ahead and put tabasco and a few jalapenos in with mine. It don't take much of that juice to keep you warm.


----------



## divinginn (Jan 11, 2011)

I cook mine in a large crock pot,I  heat up the water,add salt,cayenne pepper and cook on high for about 4 hours then turn it down to medium for about 8 more hours until they are in between crisp and  soggy.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife does em on the stove with raw peanuts from Ingles. (you really need green peanuts but the raw ones aint bad) She probably only half cooks em for some folk as we like em crunchy and we cook em with salt and let em sit for several hours.


----------



## NwRedFisher (Jan 11, 2011)

cjones said:


> We moved to GA last year.  My wife loves boiled peanuts, but they always seem bland to me.  I saw someone ask about a crab boil seasoning.  Is there anything else that people have used to add some extra flavor to them?  Seems like some spicy heat would be good on them - and I'm definitely not a "make it so hot you can't eat it" kind of person, either.  Any ideas?



Tony Chachere's creole seasoning.


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't read all the above, but cook them regulary now and for years.

Don't over fill pot, leave almost half volume for water.  I add salt, lots of it to begin with, bring to boil, cut back to slightly rolling boil, cover, and cook fresh green peanuts about 1 1/2 hours.  Begin testing then.

My observation is that it really doesn't matter much how much salt you put in at the beginning.  The peanut doesn't take in much salt until the cooling process begins.  If you need more salt when the nuts are done, add some more and let nuts sit in hot water.  One thing I don't like to do is add water while nuts are cooking.  And if you don't over fill pot with nuts, and add lots of water to start with, and don't boil too vigoriously the water should last.  If you add cold water the nuts suck it up, that will probably screw up your salt calculation.

After nuts are done, and they've sat in cooking water long enough to take on salt (they'll probably get saltier tasting after you pour the water off, so unless you like a lot of salt, take them off a little before you think they're salty enough.

When all the above is done I pour them up in a collander, let them drain, and even put them on cookie sheets to cool before putting them in frig.  If you let them cool in a bag or in the pot, they seem to get slimy earlier than if you cool them all then bag them and refrigerate them.

If you like your peanuts "wet" rather than dry, put in some cold water right at the end; they'll suck it up, but keep in mind they'll probably suck up salt as well.  

And I NEVER rinse mind under running water.  That really makes for a dripping wet peanut.  If you like that, go for it.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 12, 2011)

I did some a couple of weeks ago in the pressure cooker.I cooked the @ 10 pounds for 2 hours.They were the best i have ever done.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jan 13, 2011)

I 2nd the pressure cooker.


----------



## donald-f (Jan 15, 2011)

You are wasting salt when you try to boil peanuts in salty water. They WILL NOT take on salt untill the heat is removed. Only add salt to water after peanuts are done, let them boil for 5 minutes after adding salt. Remove heat and let them cool and set for 12 hours, reheat and they are ready to eat.


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 15, 2011)

J HESTER said:


> I did some a couple of weeks ago in the pressure cooker.I cooked the @ 10 pounds for 2 hours.They were the best i have ever done.



I got to try that !!!!!


----------

